# Barber Electronics. 50% off of "B" stock. Today only.



## Jeff B.

Barber is having a Cyber Monday Sale.

There are some great deals to be had if you don't mind "B" stock items.

This was copied from their website today.



> Mega Cyber-Monday sale! Select Barber pedals 1/2 off!
> 
> B-stock cyber Monday blowout details. 50% or more off all in stock b-stock pedals. These all carry a 5 year workmanship warranty with 1 year foot-switch warranty. B-stock pedals are cosmetic flaws, interior cosmetic flaws to electronics, older stock, some are simply dusty or have discoloration. This sale is limited to Barber Electronics direct sales. Payment via paypal only.
> 
> Here is what is available, the quantity and price:
> 
> Small Fry- 3 $74
> 
> Trifecta v1-10 $$70
> 
> Launch Pad-1 $65
> 
> Tone Press- 8 $75
> 
> Trifecta v2-10 $74
> 
> LTD v1-17 $50
> 
> Barber EQ-3 $70
> 
> Silver LTD-8 $60
> 
> Direct Drive LG-non-push/pull-1 $70 sold
> 
> LTDv2-1 $60 sold
> 
> 
> 
> Please call or email first for availability. We should be available by phone and email starting at 11am Monday.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 717-630-9191
> 
> 717-630-9797
> 
> First come first served, pedals may sell out. Paypal order should say the name of the pedal as listed here in the subject line. Each pedal is sold exactly as it was made without alteration, mod, or version upgrades


----------

